# What are you most anal about on your boat?



## Garbo

You know it is there..... what is it? 

I can't stand loose trash. Coke Cans, loose mono, lures laying around, it don't matter. Put it where it belongs. I can't stand stuff laying around. Most boat owners are anal about something while on the water, what is your vise?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man Garbo! I thought I was the only anal retentive one about that!!!

Cant stand stuff/rash being left all over. I like it put away, and gear not being used at the moment stashed out of way!!


----------



## bluffman2

what pisses me off is when someone eats or drinks and it gets all over the boat they dont reach over and grab the washdown and spray it off..............so i wash it down and spray them as well!!!


----------



## Msstdog

I think what urks me more than anything is half empty drink containers left laying around to spill. I know its easily washeddown but it just annoys the hell out of me. That and trash thown in hidey holes for me to find the next day when cleaning the boat.


----------



## mpmorr

I am pretty sure it is when you invite some guy to fish in the budlight because someone else asked you to take him along and he doesnt close the live well lid properly and the ass water sprays all over your kids.:banghead:banghead:banghead Yup that was me that did not close it right. Well at least he did not throw me overboard for that. Thanks Lou.


----------



## Deeplines

Mine would have to be not putting the knife, pliers, or whatever tool BACK WHERE IT WAS. 

As far as the boat, not anal about anything. Even though is is basically new to me it is still a fishing boat. OLD AND PAID FOR.


----------



## Lil' Scout

WhenI'm offshore, I get prettypsychoabout; sharp stuff being stowed when not in use, gaff (like muzzle) control, and folks not scootn' when a Hoo is coming over the rail. I've tried a 12 step program for it, but was told that therapyis futile.


----------



## mickanole

No glass bottles on the boat.Also there is a trash bucket for a reason.


----------



## reelfinatical

I *HATE* when rods don't get put up. Done with one rod or whatever= put it in a rod holder for crying out loud- don't leave 3 - 4 of them laying around the floor in the way.


----------



## FishinFool

Piss! That's right, I said piss! :banghead If you can't shoot a stream long enough to keep it off the boat, then just jump in the water!


----------



## captken

Gotta have a pisscup. Remember the old saying, "If your barel is short and your pressure is weak, stand close or you will pee on your feet."

Oh yeah, I hate spit cups and coolers with rollers.


----------



## jaceboat

i dont have a boat but when i help clean my friends boats and stuff is there are always like 10 or 12 half dricken water bottles on the floor in the trash in the cup holders. if ur not going to drink the water out of one bottle dont get another one.


----------



## Scabs

When capable folks are standing around with their thumbs up their bums and I'm working my tail off rigging the trolling rods. Usually that's the first person to grab the rod when a fish hits. Also, when someone doesn't secure their 16oz weight ,and it is just swinging around looking for something to break or someone to kill.:banghead One other thing, when some brainiac decides to thaw the dead bate in the livewellwith the swimmers. The last trip I had someone throw a half cut up bonito in the livewell. And yes it was full of the swimmers. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## X-Shark

> so i wash it down and spray them as well!!!




LOL Now that is funny.


----------



## H2OMARK

Tackle bins/boxes and storage hatches left open. :banghead


----------



## SandyKeys

I'll remember that Mark...

Wow... I can relate to most of these so far, even I am no boat owner, I take pride in the boat I am invited upon as if it were mine. :grouphug


----------



## Brad King

First of alll would be general orginization. A place for everything and everything in it's place. I think that stems from 13 years as a deck hand, I am fairly anal about that.

But my biggest pet peave would have to be. *SLAMMING THE DANG HATCHES. *Man I cannot stand that especially inshore. You are sitting on a nice beautifil flat somewhere, waters gin clear, baitfish showering everywhere. Then *BAM !!!*. That noise has got to carry for like 800 miles underwater.:doh


----------



## Heller High Water

First of all there are 4 pliers on the boat. No matter which set I recently bought for my personal use, everyone wants to use them. They know not to ask, but if I leave them out on the console, I have to case them around the boat every time I catch a fish. 

Second thing that drives me crazy is when people dont drop their lines when I tell them too. That leads to a late drop which means we are going to have to wait for them. Or when someone lets the trolling lines out in the wrong order and wraps every dang line in the spread. In that event, I cut the engine, tell everyone to have a beer and I deal with it on my own.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Man you guys are pretty anal. When we fish, we have trash all over, rods and hooks laying everywhere, etc. Doesn't bother me. Just part of fishing I thought. I guess the one thing though would be 12-16oz bank sinkers people on a the end lines swinging in the rod holder. It is either swinging around at head level or beating into the side of the boat. Just leave enough slack to let it sit in the water or in the boat, thats all I ask.


----------



## off route II

> *Garbo (7/2/2008)*You know it is there..... what is it?
> 
> I can't stand loose trash. Coke Cans, loose mono, lures laying around, it don't matter. Put it where it belongs. I can't stand stuff laying around. Most boat owners are anal about something while on the water, what is your vise?


ditto curtis, also i bugs me when you got 6 or 8 people on board and they all decide to get on the same side of the boat especially when you are ldling along and the trim tabs don't help.


----------



## Get'n Wade

All of the above. Plus when I yell Drop your lines or Reel em up. I MEAN DROP YOUR LINES!! orREEL THEM UP!!.. please.:banghead


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Loose Trash is a deffinate butWhat I really hate is when the day is over and it's time to clean the boat, you know what I mean, and there they are, the one's that went out in it, just standing around looking at you wondering when your going to get done and not even offer to help...oh that really pisses me off. They just cant understand why you want to clean it now!:doh


----------



## jenoagirl

How about those that want you to hand them something out of the cooler (just because you are closer to it). Dont get me wrong, I dont mind it every once in awhile, its just that I'm trying to fish not be your waitress...


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

The only thing that really bothers me is someone not fishing. Can be as messy as you'ld like, need to borrow my pliers with every fish (although there's like 5 other pair laying around), BUT when it's time to fish and you'ld rather just set and sip on a water or look at the dolphins, well it gets to me. I had one friend who drove down from Missouri to fish and talked me into bringing his girlfriend out with us, they were all over each other all day and barely wet a line. :banghead:banghead:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad On top of that he couldn't hold the boat in one spot long enough for me to fish......


----------



## Dylan

Yall are a bunch of old anal fogies...The only thing i dont like is when we are running and shits plopping or banging around..


----------



## SKIFFY

i hate it when people want to stop on they way to my favorite spot when were already late and trying to beat the other boats out.


----------



## bonita dan

Excess gear! Go out for a day on the water and some people seem to think they need to bring everything in the house with them. It's 21',not the Titanic and ya ain't gettin no room! :hoppingmad


----------



## gcrbama

i dont want to sound cheap but these days i dont have a choice. first trip is on me. i dont invite and expect you to pay. but if you want to be on my boat every time it pulls out bring your wallet.dont make me ask. and everything all you guys said.


----------



## Garbo

> *bonita dan (7/3/2008)*Excess gear! Go out for a day on the water and some people seem to think they need to bring everything in the house with them. It's 21',not the Titanic and ya ain't gettin no room! :hoppingmad


*Been there. 15 different rods to add the the pile that is already on the boat. *


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

A guest who jumps at the rod and fights the fish, we get it in the boat and then they look at you like, are you going to get the hook out, or bloodying the hell out of the deck and rails, and not using the wash down. I'll get that for you!!!!!!!! Because you know how hard it is to get them dried up blood stains out.


----------



## snakeman14

what all youll have said is definatly true but the thing that gets me is nonstop noise making on a good flat where the fish are bitin. people slamming the live well or cooler door hard as can be or jumping on boat to get something. :bangheadi know the fish have to hear some of that.


----------



## legalhookin

amen on the gas money, cheep friends..... but dont you just hate those beer bottle caps!!! never get thrown in the trash bucket and always find there way into the bailers.... a pain to get out.....damm wife....:shedevil. ooohhhh my 4yr old boy also interduced my to the evil "combos". love to eat them but if one of those bad boys makes it into a bailer it will swell up with water and stop it up also....damm kids also..hehe got to love them all!!!


----------



## mdrobe2

I have to say I am pretty anal about making sure my nav lights work.I night fish a lot and I have hell with corrosion on the dang nav light bases.


----------



## GONU

Chipping in for gas. I'll take care of the ice, bait, and driving, but buying gas sucks.


----------



## David Ridenour

BOAT SHOES ONLY! Not a big problem anymore since crocs came around.No fancy teak deck but I hate black rubber marks all over my boat. Please don't jump off the boat when I'm docking until the boat is secure.

I want all to thoroughly enjoy their fishing experience with me. However, I don't want a slobbering ,staggering drunk aboard. They are a liability and of no help.Have a great time, but pace yourself! I've got a small boat, but run a pretty big spread. Rods are either in your hand or in a holder. No exceptions. There simply isn't room for one in the corner or on the floor.I hate having to ask the obvious. I like my guest to be involved. I'm not a charter Captain.While I'm setting lines (all 8 or 9) would you mind keeping the boat from doing figure eights? If you're not driving,please watch the spread! That big chunk of grass we've been trolling for the last 15 minutes more than likely will not catch a fish.

Man !I sound like a real &(*& hole ! I guess only getting fish once or twice a year in saltwater makes me a little anal on those trips.Anyone want to go fishing with me?


----------



## Midnight Rider

Im most anal about making sure there is some TP on the boat for when nature comes calling.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

When holding on a spot, I have to kick the motor in and out of gear. All the anglers have to do is fish. Nine trips out of ten, someone doesn't pay attention, and gets line hung in the wheel. Guess who gets to unwind it? Me, the extra-long armed person.:clap

It is kinda funny when the line is screaming out of their reel, the prop winds itup fast.One of these days, I'm going to unwind all of the line on someone's reel.:doh

Sea-r-cy


----------



## IAMHOOKED

I AM PRETTY ANAL ABOUT MY BEER BEING EMPTY!:banghead AFTER ALL I AM THE CAPTAIN! <U>GET ME A DANG BEER</U>! OTHER THAN THAT I WOULD SAY I LIKE EVERYTHING STOWED WHEN NOT IN USE AND A CLEAN DECK TO FIGHT A FISH WITHOUT STEPPING OVER ANYTHING.


----------



## dailysaw

> *Brad K (7/3/2008)*First of alll would be general orginization. A place for everything and everything in it's place. I think that stems from 13 years as a deck hand, I am fairly anal about that.
> 
> But my biggest pet peave would have to be. *SLAMMING THE DANG HATCHES. *Man I cannot stand that especially inshore. You are sitting on a nice beautifil flat somewhere, waters gin clear, baitfish showering everywhere. Then *BAM !!!*. That noise has got to carry for like 800 miles underwater.:doh


brad you beat me to it. i can toleriate all most anything but slamming the hatch doors or just letting them fall really sends a chill down my spine. i all ways hold my tounge and think maybe it was an accident, but it seems to never stop. only time its the way i like it is when i am by my self. lol


----------



## nextstep

comin out of the saltwater wash rinse repeat...freshwater freshwater freshwater...salt is the enemy!


----------



## misslead

flipping my livewell lid over and just letting them go where they bounce on the hinges or the deck drives me crazy after about the 20th time


----------



## Hook

Making sure that "EVERYTHING ' on the boat works. I have gotten off of boats thatdo not maintain their equipment. ie hitting starters with hammers,shaking wires ect. beating on radios.:nonono


----------



## grouper1963

For me it'speople who deliberately ignore guidance, especially safety issues...

- you tell everyone "lines up",but some idiot decided he was going todrop a line because he decided better

- or the moron you told to not put out the flat line but he does anyway, and now you're de-stringing the line off the prop

- or the idiot you told "don't bring _<U>that</U> _in the boat" or hold on until the cooler is open but he does anyway, and now everyone is dancing/dodging sharp teeth, flailing tails, etc

- or the moron who lets the 8oz weight swing wildly after you already told them to keep the weights secure because it's dangerous

Those MORONS last one trip...


----------



## rubberboat

im crazy about people droping cans and hooks in places I cant see them drinks poured in electronicks because nobody uses cup holders most of all if I say dont get drunk on my boat you can drink just dont get drunk I half to cary ther drunk ass off my boat and all 24 beer cans off take a damn 6 pack I will feed you bait water gaf fish for you de hook fish what ever eals I can doyou can us my rod I only carey 4 or 5 do not complain about brand name bottled water I only halve so much time to fish so try not to be at the landing 2 hours late and if the fish arent biting stop bitching im not catching anything dont stand in my seat dont piss in my boat most of all do not carey radio cooler 10 tackel boxes sleeping bag kitchen counters and sink no need for much moor than whats on the boat hop everybody understands


----------



## Lakewoodwife

I read this post and LMAO!! I LOVED the part about making sure you hit the POTTY!! We should be getting our boat in the next week or so and you all crack my A%% up!! There's a lot of great times to be had on the Gulf and I'm so very thankful for this wonderful forum and all you great people!! OK.......If you can't hit the hole, you SURE aint getting on our boat!!!!!!!! We're getting this boat so I'll have a place to potty. If hubby misses the hole ONE time, he's SO DONE!!! Its MY damn potty!! We're paying HOW many THOUSAND $$$$$$ to have ME a POTTY????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TN

Everything......I'm the most anal person about boats being clean that I know. I can't stand when trash is left out or when I invite someone on the boat and they have the need to bring all of their gear and their buddies gear and the gear some friend asked them to try out. New people on the boat that don?t have a clue, how do you hold the rod, how do you put the bait on, why am I hung on the bottom for the 5th time to day, sorry for losing 15 bucks in weight, I didn?t know that you wash down was for all the squid juice, and so on. *People who think that my boat runs on thanks not gas.* People who think since they help with gas they are now on a charter boat and only have to real in fish all day, the rest is up to you. Just to keep my reply short I'll say the last thing is cleaning the chrome after I wash it. Thanks for the time on my soapbox.


----------



## reefcreature

> *bonita dan (7/3/2008)*Excess gear! Go out for a day on the water and some people seem to think they need to bring everything in the house with them. It's 21',not the Titanic and ya ain't gettin no room! :hoppingmad


that is what i am talking about!!! everything but the kitchen sink. oh and smoking on the boat.


----------



## boomerang206

mine is the person who always has something to do andhauls a** when you get to the house and clean up time. Also, the ones youhave to remind that the boat oil (for those of us who are still 2 cycle), gas, ice and everything else runs on more than thanks!Those whoI have to ask won't go with me again! boomerang206


----------



## ted-hurst

Every one of these hit it on the head, but my pet peeve is boat maintenance. Your waiting to launch your boat and some chuggle head is parked on the ramp banging on the starter, trying to get the steering cable unfroze or loading up his boat with 50 people waiting for him to launch so they can launch.

Ted


----------



## Catchin Hell

Not really anal about it, but it's a sad thing to have to watch a woman undo her man's fish...oke

You know who you are...:shedevil


----------



## theangrydolphin

I can't stand it whensomeone turns off my gas on my scuba regulator. Some regs have seat savers and will suck up water if there's no pressure present when water gets into the second stage. I never turn off my gas until I'm completely done cleaning my gear. DON'T DO ME ANY FAVORS, DON'T TOUCH MY FRIGGIN REGULATOR!


----------



## Curtisimo81

i would have to say my biggest pet peve is when you invite someone to go fishing and they dont bother to even ask to help with gas or bait. Its like they think you owe them even though they dont have a boat of their own. I mean all that cost money but most of all its not just for bait or gas its the up keep of the boat. Thats more expensive than the fishing trip and they dont give a sh*t. God that aggravates me.. thanks for the thread to vent...

Curtis


----------



## Curtisimo81

> *TN (7/26/2008)* *People who think that my boat runs on thanks not gas.* People who think since they help with gas they are now on a charter boat and only have to real in fish all day, the rest is up to you.


Amen to that


----------



## RLL

Brad K and I fished quite a bit together when he was here in TX. One fellow in particular,was HARD on our boats. Every time he opened a hatch, it fell hard to the deck! Every time he closed a hatch, same thing! Dont dare let him pull the anchor and try to put it away, It sounded like someone hitting the hull with a set of post hole diggers.

Good thread!


----------



## knowl

I have a good anal in my boat. I donot want rubber stamps in the boat. I donot want a slobbering in my boat. I start my boat, all the anglers have to move to do fish. After through the angler wait enough time to catch the fish, any distractions in the angler I hung in the wheel. We must use a clean deck.

============================

knowl

http://www.worldinfo.com


----------



## pappastratos

Me ??? my son will leave everything everywhere ! He will borrow my pliers, scissors out of my bag during the winter & never return ! I do not know they are missing until I am trying to cut bait or repair something ! Like everyone else is trash, cans, floating/rolling around in the boat. I try to keep a 5 gal. bucket for that, but my son will borrow it also !! BUT MY SON IS THE BEST !!! Other people will cut bait & leave blood/guts on the boat, washdown pump recently quit, but you can use a bucket to pour water around !! Finally,,,, do not puke "in" the boat !!!


----------



## billyk

In addition to everything else, I would like to add belt buckles and rivets in clothing. People leaning over the rail with some honking ass brass belt buckle, chewing the hell out of the trim, or whatever, leaving black marks. When I had my boat I damn near inspected everything folks brought on board.


----------



## pdog

Dont forget the guy at the boat ramp that backs down just to the waters edge and then spends thirty minutes loading his boat with all the crap from the back of his truck.


----------



## Key Wester

noise


----------



## 192

Knots. If you cant rig, practice at the house and call me when you have it mastered......

Mike


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

I hate the trash thing for sure but don't-cha just love when they just stand there and watch, you acttheir mother picking up and putting away everything.

I like to give 'em the "Hey, I got it" and just look back at them. (BTW the "Hey, I got it" thing doesn't work either):doh


----------



## MaxP

I guess my biggest pet peeve is people who move all around the boat when I'm trying to back it into the slip. Unless, the wind and tide are really ripping, I don't need someone running from front to back trying to hold off the boat. 7000 lbs of moving boat can easily injure one of these clueless busy bodies.


----------



## Doogiesar

Alright here goes. Most of my anal things are not gear or trash but :

I have a small boat, 18' CC, so I don't get out off shore and when I go out it is only about 10-15 miles at the most. What burns my ass the most is I take freinds along and they are fine on the ride out. Not long after we stop on a spot, they get sea sick, but the night before when we talked about going they denied getting sea sick. Then they are asking you to pick up and take them in to the dock. Ya right, "boats in the water and isn't coming back to the dock unless I am ready"

I hate pussy wiped popple who bring theircell phones, The phone rings 4-6 times during the trip and it is the spouse wondering when they are going to home.I fish usually all day, I am not coming back to the dock just to drop you off because your wife said for you to be home at a certain time. 

The other thing is after a day of fishing, you pull the boat out of the water to the fresh water washdown and all of a sudden they have somewhere they have to be, while I am left to clean the boat. Or on the way home and stopping at the pump. They just sit in the truck looking at how much money you just dumped into the boat and don't even bother helping out.

Or when they are to meet you at the ramp, they call from a gas station and ask you if you would like a candy bar, sub or drinks but never mention anything about helping out on gas or even bait.

I don't get anal about stuff on my boat much, I tell them only to bring 2 poles max and I only take out one or two people with me. I tell them not to bring a cooler, my 105QT is plenty large enough. 

I have stopped asking 2 coworkersgoing fishing with mebecause of this. Am I wrong or does anyone else feel the same way?

Thanks for the venting topic, great idea guys.


----------



## Hard Core

Okay....



I don't let much bother me when offshore. I just tell 'em what I want done one time and expect it to be that way the rest of the day. If they are not trainable..they don't get a second trip...fairly simple process.



What *REALLY* pisses me off though is if I am working my ass off trying to find or stay on fish and the guests start making suggestions. I have had guys who were offshore for the first time tell me they thought they could hold the boat on the spot better than I was doing. The last time it happened I just grabbed a rod and told the individual (a..hole) to have at it. 



It took him about five minutes to say how hard it was to hold on the spot with the current being so strong. I mean that *REALLY* burns me up when it happens. My regulars know to just shut up and fish.



Ronnie


----------



## Wally's World

The only thing that gets me is the guy you take out and come back and next thing you know is he is telling EVERYONE i dont know what i am doing cause he didnt catch any fish all day,.its called fishing not catching for a reason. Doesnt matter that i caught the biggest redfish i have every caught and more trout then i have ever caught. Owell stupid people do stupid things........


----------

